# My first potholder



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

I made a potholder Friday. I am going to try to post a picture of it. 
Jan


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really nice. You did a good job.

Angie


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

OOPS! I am sorry about the back view being so large. I thought that I had reduced the size to 50% of the full size.

Jan


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you Angie. I have some more started. I will post pics of them when I finish but promise to try to make the pics smaller. LOL


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

make another, put the loop on the corner. Fold each side over so it makes a triangle. Stitch it together. Hang it on your wall and stick your scissors in them! (high enough the kids can't get them if necessary) but now you have a scissor cozy!

I have my kitchen scissors in them hanging in my kitchen and a pair in the laundry room. It is so nice to always know where they are.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I love the rooster fabric! Where did you get it? By the way, pretty job!


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Very nice! I love the fabric too!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

That's lovely jan 

hoggie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Nive job! and what a great idea Westbrook.... hummmm a nice thought for a christmas present.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 

Westbrook, thank you for the great idea. As PETS said those would make wonderful Christmas gifts or even nice shower gifts if you put kitchen scissors (or any kind of scissors for that matter) in it.

TC, the fabric came from Hobby Lobby. 

sgg-Jan


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

Great Job!!!! :dance: 

I have that same backing fabric, but in green....I love sunflowers  

Have fun with the rest of your potholders!!!

Shawna


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I like your chevron quilting pattern.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Great job on the potholder. It is very pretty and will look lovely in the kitchen.
Winona


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's wonderful! You did such a nice job with the binding too. I love the fabric!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Great job, and the binding is wonderful!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Great job! Love your fabric choices!
Karen in Indiana


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful !!! :bow: 
Great Job !!!! :goodjob: 
Love The Colors !!!! :baby04: 
bopeep


----------

